# Can't lose weight while BF-ing - so hungry!!!!



## MidcoastMEMom (Nov 11, 2010)

Does anyone out there have this issue? I just had my second DD and after losing an initial 16ish lbs in the first two weeks (most after delivery, since she was almost 9 lbs!), I have completely plateaued in the weight loss dept. DD is 6 weeks. This happened with my DD #1 too. In fact, I was so hungry while nursing, I GAINED more weight over the first year of BFing than I did pregnant! (With both I only gained 25-30 lbs but was a bit over my ideal weight when I got pregnant). I am seriously frustrated that this seems to be happening again. My midwife said to eat to hunger to keep my blood sugar stable, but, man, I'm starting to wonder if there's something wrong with me! Don't most people lose crazy weight while BFing? My midwife says that's not always true. I'm just starting an exercise program again but this fat doesn't seem to want to budge. Any tips? Anyone in a similar place? I feel like I'm almost always really hungry... wish I could just burn up my current fat instead of needing to eat so often!


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

I do know several women that can't loose all the weight until weaning happens, it's a hormonal thing. with the hunger though, focus on nutrient-dense foods and avoid simple carbs and it should help keep you from gaining too much.


----------



## MidcoastMEMom (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes. I agree about it being hormonal. I ended up on Weight Watchers with my first DD and I was hoping to avoid that this time... nope! I know you're right about the correct foods... it's so hard when a couple of my BF-ing friends can literally eat whatever they want and the weight peels off. One of them just brought me a batch of chocolate chip cookies - I want to inhale them! Eeek! Luckily our garden is in full swing and the farmer's markets are too... need to focus on nutritious choices and know it's a choice for my babe too! Thank you!


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

everyone's metabolism is different. with my first the weight melted off really quickly, this time it hasn't, I've only lost 2 of the 25 lbs in the last 2 months. now I've done it both ways.


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm having trouble losing weight too. My husband keeps buying sweets, and I can't stop over indulging. I have started working out lately though. And while I still haven't lost additional pounds, I have lost a couple inches (I'm weight training too). So I figure that's better than nothing. *sigh


----------



## MidcoastMEMom (Nov 11, 2010)

dejagerw, how old is your babe? When did you start your exercise program? I am worried about my milk supply so I don't want to push it too hard too soon - my baby is only 6 weeks old. Last time I breastfed, I had to go on Weight Watchers before I saw any results. It's all about accountability for me, I guess! Sweets are also my downfall. Especially now that it's ice cream season here in New England. AAAH!!!


----------



## konayossie (Jul 29, 2010)

I basically lost no weight after the first week or so pp until DS was over a year old. It was SOOO frustrating! My other mama friends had talked about how breastfeeding just melted the weight off of them, but it didn't for me. I was afraid I was gonna be one of those "must wean to lose weight" ladies, but sometime when DS was around 15 months, I realized I could fit in my prepreg clothes again and eventually I got down about 7 lbs or so below my pre-preg weight (and I was not exercising or eating differently). Then I got pregnant and that was the end of that.


----------



## sharita (Dec 18, 2009)

Just replied to this same issue in another thread. I never lose until I wean which sucks! I actually gain while BF'ing unless I am super strict about what I eat. (not cuting cals, but eating no junk whatsoever not even occasionally)

I hate that I can't lose at least most of the pregnancy weight while BF'ing. I am always practically the same weight at the 6 week pp check that I was at full term pregnancy. I got so depressed about my weight last time around and was going through things with baby dad (him cheating) that I sank into such a deep depression and felt so bad about myself I had to make the hard choice of weaning earlier than I would have liked (7.5 months) so I could lose and at least start liking myself again, or just keep sinking into depression and not be able to be the best mom for my baby. I wish now I would have just waited or found another way. I also ended up taking some meds to help me through it that I couldn't take while BF'ing (another thing I wish now I would have took a different option) Point being, I hated that I had to chose, wish I could be like other moms and have it fall off while BF'ing. This time I am prepared to just do what I have to (and enjoy the bonding that comes along with it) for my baby and just taking care of myself.

This time in our babies lives is so short, they grow up so fast that when its over we will miss it so I am trying to just be patient this time.


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MidcoastMEMom*
> 
> dejagerw, how old is your babe? When did you start your exercise program? I am worried about my milk supply so I don't want to push it too hard too soon - my baby is only 6 weeks old. Last time I breastfed, I had to go on Weight Watchers before I saw any results. It's all about accountability for me, I guess! Sweets are also my downfall. Especially now that it's ice cream season here in New England. AAAH!!!


My son is 5 months. My weight loss stalled out at 2 months pp. I've been working out for maybe 4 weeks (3x a week for about 45 min). I've lost 4 pounds since starting to work out. I still have 20 lbs to lose to be at pre pregnancy weight. Plus an additional 10 lbs to be at a healthy weight. You'd think nursing a 5 month old plus tandeming his 2.5 year old brother that nurses constantly would be enough to melt off pounds. But sadly no, not this time around.

But at 6 weeks, I wouldn't worry too much if I were you. I did read somewhere that the bulk of people usually lose their weight between 4-6 months postpartum (for nursing moms at least). That's when I lost the most with DS1.


----------



## MidcoastMEMom (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks to you all for your replies! It's so funny, sharita, I was just thinking today that any "sacrifice" I'm making in the weight department absolutely pales in comparison to the importance of the work I am doing. My oldest DD is such a healthy, happy, and extremely bright 4 year old and I credit that in large part to the 3 years of breastfeeding her. I did have to do Weight Watchers once she turned a year old because I kept packing the pounds on, but eventually got to close to PP weight by the time she weaned. My trouble is this time is that I was overweight when I got pregnant with #2. Ah, well, such is life and I KNOW it goes so so quickly.

I will be gently starting an exercise plan in the next few weeks - walking and post-natal yoga (um, and kegels! whoa, 2nd time around it's rather "relaxed" in that dept!), but I don't want to push it. I am so glad that I'm not the only one in this position. My mother says, "the milk comes first!" about any exercise program, same with eating. My main concern is to be a happy and healthy momma, but there's no way ballooning out would keep me from breastfeeding my darling babe! My BP is great, a little low even, and I've certainly got good stamina what with running after a busy busy 4 year old. I think that stuff counts a good way towards overall health. If someone else asks me when I'm due (yes, it's happened), I'll just tell them, with a smile "already had her! she's the light of my life!" rather than mumbling "um, a few months" like I did with DD #1.

Thanks again, ladies. It's definitely a comfort to know I'm not alone. Ah, hormones, genetics and metabolism conspire against me, but I'll agree with you and say it's SO worth it in the end!


----------



## penstamon (Nov 6, 2008)

With DS1 I too gained weight back after 4 months or so- I had at least 10 lbs hang on until he was eating a lot of solids around 12mo, then the weight fell off until I was 5 lbs less than pre-pg. The 10 lbs did not budge despite exercise and diet until the bfing decreased. Then I got pregnant again! At 6w pp this time I think I am only down around 16lbs or so and I have about 25 more to go to healthy weight. I already started to exercise and watch my portions, but I am always hungry!!! and I have NO willpower. But as a pp pointed out, the garden and farmer's market help with the healthy choices. I tend to be more health conscious in the summer and stay way more active so I am really hoping I can have better luck this time. I also second the eating nutrient dense foods and a lot of protein to help battle the munchies.


----------



## happygirlsmomma (Jun 21, 2011)

I know this might be a bit late, but I just read the thread and I am SO much in the same boat.

I didn't gain much weight while pregnant (and I even had some "luxuries" like chocolates), but I can't loose any weight, and baby is 5 months old!

I have PCOS, so I know it's a hormonal imbalance, but I ask my nurse practitioner to refer me a nutritionist and he said he didn't recommend loosing weight in the first 6 months so not to jeopardize your milk supply, and after, it's better to try exercising more rather than eating less.

Just make sure you eat wealthy, cut down on carbs, and enjoy your baby, I know it can be frustrating, specially when most people enjoys the bonus time of breastfeeding loosing weight so easily, well, that doesn't happen to everybody!

Just a little tip: walk a lot wearing your baby, that's quite a good workout!


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Here, here!!!! lol I started a thread about this exact same subject like a week or so ago. I FF my first baby (not by choice) and I lost weight immediately. With my 2nd I didn't start losing weight until I weaned and this time it looks like it will be the same.  My LO is almost 5 months and I am still F-A-T!! I am starving all the time and want sweets (when not PG or nursing I'm not into sweets as much). Sucks!!! Granted, I would rather have the extra weight and be able to nurse (I couldn't BF with DS1), I hate HATE the way I look right now. I love the BFing relationship I have with my baby but I would be lying if I said I don't care about my weight... I can't wait to be able to fit into PP clothes again! You're definitely NOT alone!!


----------

